# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Πωλείται Ραδιοφωνικός Σταθμός

## monoxromos

Πωλείται εν λειτουργία μουσικός- αθλητικός Ραδιοφωνικός Σταθμός στην Φθιώτιδα.
Με βεβαίωση Νομιμότητας 31 χρόνων (με πολλά μόρια).
Με άδεια ΕΣΡ για δικτύωση με αθηναϊκό αθλητικό  Σταθμό.
Στο βουνό διαθέτει  exciter 20 watt, linear 2500 watt  λαμπάτο Elenos , χοντρό μεταλλικό ιστό 33 μέτρων (τρίμετρα) , 8 κατευθυντικά δίπολα, οικίσκο (προκάτ)
Ζευγάρι radiolink νόμιμα (ΕΕΤΤ).
Στο studio 
Κονσόλα ραδιοφωνική Solidyne                                                                                                                                            4 είσοδοι μικροφώνων και 4 line in
2 telco ένα για σταθερό και ένα για κινητό τηλέφωνο on air
Αγορασμένο πρόγραμμα jazler radio star   
Επεξεργαστή ήχου με στερεογεννήτρια  

Συζητήσιμη και η πώληση μόνον των υλικών-μηχανημάτων .   
Μήνυμα με τηλέφωνο για επικοινωνία

----------

